# LYS closing...so sad



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Yup, my favorite (and really only) yarn shop is closing their doors probably by the end of the year. Any of you interested in buying a yarn shop in Pineville, NC???? It's called The Yarn Shop...Google them, buy the store and keep we locals knitting. I have so many projects yet started and not enough knowledge to start, much less finish. Plus the loss of friends getting together weekly. I'm really sad. :-( :-( :-( :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

We've had 3 shops come and go in the last 4 years and are now left with none. Our town of 40,000.+ should be able to support ONE at least. 
I'm not sure what the problem was but I'm guessing that it was lack of advertising and no outreach to knitters of all skill levels.

I sympathize with you. We are now forced to drive mountain roads in snow to reach the next closest yarn shop. 
So I'm begging all knitters in the Parker/Castle Rock area: PLEASE SHOP AT "STASH"... if we don't, we will lose them!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Feeling sorry for you and for the owners who are probably losing what started out as a dream of opening a LYS!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm sad for you. My local yarn shop and quilt store both closed in the last year. Walmart (ugh) or an hour's drive are my options. I live in a city of 20,000. We don't even have a Joann's any more. Thank goodness for my stash..


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Am sorry I can't be of service... but as far as I know I have no lys in my general area... not even one in the next three counties....


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Sad for you that you are losing an LYS you love. That's always sad. Maybe you could join up with your fellow knitters and buy the shop?


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

I can't remember the last time I purchased yarn from a retail outlet - we have one a couple of towns away but the effort seems too much for the prices they ask - if I had endless funds I guess it would be nice to have a day out browsing for yarn, but as a pensioner I have to go on line to watch out for sales and special offers and free p/p offers.
ps despite everyone backing them our village greengrocer closed in the autumn so we are now left with the P.O. stores, selling groceries etc, an expensive restaurant, a pub and a working mans club. not too much choice in this village! good luck yarn hunters everywhere!!!!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

thegrape said:


> Sad for you that you are losing an LYS you love. That's always sad. Maybe you could join up with your fellow knitters and buy the shop?


Ooooooh NO, not gonna happen...we have limited $ to buy yarn, but not to own a shop...we're mostly retired.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

My LYS closed a couple of years ago. A huge loss. Being that I don't drive, that was the only place I could get to on public transit. Now I have to order on line and cross my fingers.


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

jeanne63 said:


> Yup, my favorite (and really only) yarn shop is closing their doors probably by the end of the year. Any of you interested in buying a yarn shop in Pineville, NC???? It's called The Yarn Shop...Google them, buy the store and keep we locals knitting. I have so many projects yet started and not enough knowledge to start, much less finish. Plus the loss of friends getting together weekly. I'm really sad. :-( :-( :-( :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I keep hoping and praying they can find a buyer. They are the only one around.


----------



## Shelgid (Feb 19, 2013)

If you don't mind the drive we have a great one here in greenville. Yarn and y'all.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Could you see any of us with a yarn shop!? Would end up using all the stock and not making any money!


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

So sorry...ours closed over a year ago...hard to keep open...most people just buy from the big stores.


----------



## gapapmom (Sep 15, 2014)

I am so sad for you. My LYS does so much to market her shop - classes, tea on Wednesday afternoon, knit doctor, other specialty classes and on and on! Even in a major metropolitan area like Atlanta it takes a lot!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Maybe you can find a place for you and your friends to KIP. We did that here as we have no YS. Actually you might consider meeting at a library. The room hopefully will be free as ours is. On knitting library day we also go to lunch after. We also meet in a coffee shop in town to knit--not on meeting day. I have enjoyed all my knitting friends as I am sure you have yours.


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

The little town I live in when in Michigan, just had a LYS open up last month. I sure hope it makes it.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

jeanne63 said:


> Yup, my favorite (and really only) yarn shop is closing their doors probably by the end of the year. Any of you interested in buying a yarn shop in Pineville, NC???? It's called The Yarn Shop...Google them, buy the store and keep we locals knitting. I have so many projects yet started and not enough knowledge to start, much less finish. Plus the loss of friends getting together weekly. I'm really sad. :-( :-( :-( :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I'm sad about it, too. There's one near CMC, but it isn't The Yarn Shop.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Shelgid said:


> If you don't mind the drive we have a great one here in greenville. Yarn and y'all.


Thanks, but too far...glad you have a gret shop


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

EqLady said:


> I'm sad about it, too. There's one near CMC, but it isn't The Yarn Shop.


Yes that's an option.


----------

